# zapped82's Lawn Journal



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, I figure if I'm doing this, I should keep a journal. Here's a timelapse showing what restarted my lawn journey. In early April we had our backyard redone in preparation for our son's HS graduation party. Obviously that party never happened but we still got the yard fixed up.

The original owners of our house planned on putting in a pool and therefore there was very little done to the backyard. In 2015 when we moved in, we had several dogs and an infant so we didn't want to waste a bunch of money on a yard we weren't using yet. Fast forward and I added the shed, some landscaping and now figured we should get some good sod down.

Enjoy:
[media]https://youtu.be/GfU_WPxhVq8[/media]


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Amazing what a good crew can get done in a day. Good luck to you, will be following.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

A couple photos from install to now...
4/6/20 - Install Day


4/13/20 - 7 Day Progress


4/26/20 - 20 Days (Miserable spring for grow in)


6/13/20 - 2 months later and right after the first real fert application


6/28/20 - Fert greened it up nice. Dog enjoys playing in it (and nuking it)


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

7/12 put down about 40lbs of XGRN 8-1-1 and gave the yard a fresh mow. Waiting on my Eagle 20EW to try and knock down the dollar spot.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sprayed 6 gal of cyzmic cs/pivot 10 mix for mosquitos and general household pest control.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

8/1 applied DiseaseX at curative to take care of what I believe is brown patch. Today I got a nice mow in with the new to me JD180B at lunch and just came in from putting down 1oz/k Feature 6-0-0. Have PGR ready once I get past this fungus Issue.

Looking forward to the results of the new mower and Feature.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

Got some nice double double stripes yesterday with the 180B. Lawn is looking pretty good considering it's only a couple months old and the weather we've had this year. Already planning the topdress/level next year so I can lower the HOC and make it more enjoyable to mow.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

Put down 0.25oz/k of prodiamine and 0.75oz/k of simazine last night hoping for some rain today to help out the cause.


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

2/21 pre-e application prodiamine/simazine before the rain and then warmer weather this week. Prepping for a scalp in the next week or so...


----------



## zapped82 (Jun 10, 2020)

4/9 threw down 50lbs of 18-3-18 to wake everything up. Got the first look at some stripes with my mow on 4/11.


----------

